# Soccer fun



## Rick (Feb 19, 2007)

http://msn.foxsports.com/soccer/story/6396784?MSNHPHMA

Since the hooliganism thread was deleted, I thought I'd share this with you guys. Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Makelele (Mar 2, 2007)

Both Bellamy and Riise scored goals in the next Liverpool game, funnily enough.


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 2, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Both Bellamy and Riise scored goals in the next Liverpool game, funnily enough.



Yeah, and against Barca too. And it was an away game at the Nou Camp.
That was a great result all-round.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 2, 2007)

To be fair Barca are playing like shit this season, no way will they win the Champions League again this year.. still I didn't expect Liverpool to win.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought it was funny when he scored and did a golf-swing for his celebration lol


----------



## Dormant (Mar 2, 2007)

It was quite an amusing celebration, however nothing can take anything away from the fact that Craig Bellamy is a complete and utter bell end. He is scum with a history of stupidity, violence and idiocy dating back to his time at Norwich. 

We are talking about someone who when charged with assault (for the umpteenth time) claimed in his defence that he would never have got near enough the girl he allegedly strangled because she was too ugly. 

Someone who arrogantly threw his boots at a youth team member at Coventry after he claimed that they weren't cleaned properly. 

Someone who was hated at Newcastle, who sent abusive text messages to Alan Shearer ( an England legend but a bit a twat himself) for no good reason. 

He is an arrogant little upstart. Apparently, in this particular instance while out in Portugal a number of Liverpool players were at a Karaoke bar and Bellamy was telling all of the lads to get up and sing a song. Riise refused, Bellamy took it as a personal insult and then later on in the night went crazy and went looking for Riise wielding a golf club. 

Of course, so much of this stuff is speculation but he is a prize twat and I hope Liverpool kick him out at the end of the season (only to replace him with further shit players who can't quite cut it at the top of the league - Voronin? - when they announced this on Sky Sports the footage of him showed him heading an opportunity wide. Not scoring a cracking goal but heading the ball wide. He's going to be promising ... )

My money is on Real Madrid or more likely Lyon for the Champions League. Nobody else has actually played that good football consistently in the competition yet.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 9, 2007)

Im a 






fan !


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Mar 15, 2007)

Bellamy is a wanker.

For the champs league, I wouldn't rule out liverpool. Thye've got the most favourable draw out of anyone (PSV at home 2nd leg) and when it gets to the semi finals they are always dangerous in cup competitions. I really hope they don't though (everton fan!)


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 15, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Im a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAA!! someone with great taste!

but seriously the injuries are startin to bother me..and with larsson gone..


----------

